# Help. 2004.1 - Installazione

## codarin

Ciao a tutti,

come promesso mi sono messo a far convivere Fedora e gentoo partendo da stage 1

Ho subito 2 domande:

1. al momento del bootstrap mi chiede di portage.2.50-rc5...

io sto installando OFFLINE (via modem mi risulta difficile) ora l'ho scaricato e riprovo MA:

.... CI SONO ALTRE COSE CHE VOI NE SAPPIATE?

2. mi hanno consigliato di compilare con opzione USE NPTL, dove metto questa opzione nell USE di /etc/make.conf??? E, banalmente, suppongo vada bene scritto in minuscolo.

Non lo trovo, pero, tra le possibili opzioni da inserire...

NPTL = new posix threading libs

GRAZIIISSIME IVAN

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codarin wrote:*   

> 1. al momento del bootstrap mi chiede di portage.2.50-rc5...
> 
> io sto installando OFFLINE (via modem mi risulta difficile) ora l'ho scaricato e riprovo MA:
> 
> .... CI SONO ALTRE COSE CHE VOI NE SAPPIATE?

 

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/gentoo-offline.htm

 *codarin wrote:*   

> 2. mi hanno consigliato di compilare con opzione USE NPTL, dove metto questa opzione nell USE di /etc/make.conf??? E, banalmente, suppongo vada bene scritto in minuscolo.

 

C'e' ma in minuscolo

```
# euse --info | grep nptl

nptl                  [-] [ ] [L] [sys-libs/glibc] : If you want the Native
```

----------

## shev

 *codarin wrote:*   

> 1. al momento del bootstrap mi chiede di portage.2.50-rc5...
> 
> io sto installando OFFLINE (via modem mi risulta difficile) ora l'ho scaricato e riprovo MA:
> 
> .... CI SONO ALTRE COSE CHE VOI NE SAPPIATE?

 

Ricordati che per installare senza rete devi necessariamente usare lo stage3 più eventualmente la GRP, leggi bene la guida all'installazione su gentoo.org che lo spiega chiaramente. stage1 e stage2 richiedono la connessione!

Se proprio vuoi partire da stage1 (o 2) e non usare la rete allora segui la guida che t'ha linkato fedeliallalinea.

----------

## codarin

Poichè vedo che per questo LUUNGO weekend non potrò effettuare instalalzioni se non partendo dalla stage 3 .... poichè non ho nè l'amico con adsl, poichè domani l'ufficio è chiuso...

vorrei chiedere:

a livello di prestazioni è possibile stimare la differenza tra una gentoo installata dalla stage 1 ad una installata da stage 3 con livecd? Nel mio caso dispongo di un centrino... quindi un mixi di p3 e p4.

Esiste qualche stima, se le differenze fossero "piccole" potre accontentarmi della stage 3 altrimenti aspetto ....

sono moolto interessato all'aspetto delle prestazioni poichè sembra interessante l'ottimizzazione rispetto a mandrake/fedora in alcuni documenti che ho letto.

grazzie

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

usa NPTL solo e soltanto se fai un uso estensivo di java. altrimenti non ti dannare, non serve a nulla. almeno allo stato attuale.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *codarin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. mi hanno consigliato di compilare con opzione USE NPTL, dove metto questa opzione nell USE di /etc/make.conf??? E, banalmente, suppongo vada bene scritto in minuscolo.

 

```

USE="nptl java ......."

```

In Gentoo, le flag positive NON hanno il +, ma le negazioni si.

Inoltre le use, sono per lo piu in minuscolo, tranne alcune specifiche di sicurezza.

ad es.

```

USE="X java kde -gnome -apm acpi pic"

```

----------

## shev

 *codarin wrote:*   

> a livello di prestazioni è possibile stimare la differenza tra una gentoo installata dalla stage 1 ad una installata da stage 3 con livecd? Nel mio caso dispongo di un centrino... quindi un mixi di p3 e p4

 

Se usi uno stage3 già ottimizzato per il tuo processore la differenza di prestazioni sarà minima, i ragazzi di gentoo usano già flags valide e stabili. Quindi puoi anche provare a installare da stage3, soprattutto perchè se vorrai in un secondo momento personalizzare le cflags rendendole più aggressive o che altro basterà un semplice comando per ricompilare l'intero sistema ottenendo alla fine l'equivalente di uno stage1: emerge -e world

----------

## codarin

INSTALLATA!!!!

Sono partito dallo stage 3 su base pentium III sul centrino.

UN MISSILE, ci ho messo su KDE 321 (della 2004.1)...

avvia mozilla in 1 quinto del tempo della fedora... NON C'E' STORIA.

Ora ho deciso solo di schiantarmi su alcune cose:

1. ho installato reiserfs CHE CONTINUAMENTE mi segnala errori perchè il filesystem non è stato smontato bene... ho eseguito il fsck con rebuild del tree da FEDORA E tutto sembra OK. Non capisco l'errore... può centrare l'fstab (se ha due mountpoint sulla stessa partizione)????

2. altra cosa che volevo fare era mettereci lo splashscreen durante il BOOT e disabilitare la console VGA ad "altra risoluzione"... vorrei 80x25 caratteri normale, poichè appena esco da X mi scombussola continuamente il monitor piantandomi tutto...

è possibile?

Graziie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codarin wrote:*   

> 1. ho installato reiserfs CHE CONTINUAMENTE mi segnala errori perchè il filesystem non è stato smontato bene... ho eseguito il fsck con rebuild del tree da FEDORA E tutto sembra OK. Non capisco l'errore... può centrare l'fstab (se ha due mountpoint sulla stessa partizione)????

 

Posta l'errore esatto e anche fstab.

 *codarin wrote:*   

> 2. altra cosa che volevo fare era mettereci lo splashscreen durante il BOOT e disabilitare la console VGA ad "altra risoluzione"... vorrei 80x25 caratteri normale, poichè appena esco da X mi scombussola continuamente il monitor piantandomi tutto...

 

Non ho capito bene quello che vuoi. Magari questa guida ti serve

----------

## GhePeU

consiglio ufed (app-portage/ufed) per gestire le flag

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> consiglio ufed (app-portage/ufed) per gestire le flag

 

C'e' anche con il pacchetto gentoolkit euse che non e' male. Io uso questo.

----------

## codarin

Ok, sono riuscito.

Dopo 7 ore di Pc SONO ANDATO IN PARANOIA!!!

Era due stupidaggini...

avevo una doppia entry in fstab e linux cercava di montare cose già montate.

Per quanto riguarda lo splash di boot... ho fatto abilitando correttamente la scheda video ati con i suoi driver e disabilitando gli altri.

ORA STO CERCANDO POSTGRESQL che vedo che nei vari CD di installazione livecd non li trovo...

Un buon sito per scaricare "pacchetti" gentoo di questa entità? Stavo guardanndo Gentoo-portage.com che ne pensate?

Ivan

----------

## shev

 *codarin wrote:*   

> ORA STO CERCANDO POSTGRESQL che vedo che nei vari CD di installazione livecd non li trovo...

 

In che senso stai cercando postgresql? E' nel portage, basta dare un "emerge -vp postgresql" per installarlo. 

Per cercare pacchetti in portage usa le opzioni -S e -s di emerge.

 *Quote:*   

> Un buon sito per scaricare "pacchetti" gentoo di questa entità? Stavo guardanndo Gentoo-portage.com che ne pensate?

 

Ma non ti basta un emerge per scaricare i pacchetti? Se manca la linea e devi scaricarli da un altro pc basta andare su uno dei mirror gentoo che trovi elencati sul sito ufficiale, nella cartella distfiles dei vari mirror trovi tutto. Infine, per cercare i pacchetti nel portage tramite browser e internet consiglio packages.gentoo.org.

Per i pacchetti che ancora non sono presenti in portage esistono siti come breakmygentoo, bugzilla, questo forum e la soluzione "mi scrivo io l'ebuild facendo un piacere alla comunità".

Se non avessi capito cosa chiedevi, riformula la domanda e vedrò di rispondere meglio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codarin

No, tranquillo hai capito bene, ed hai risposto in modo esaurientissimo...

l'unica cosa è che non ho connessione alla rete... e mi chiedevo da dove tirarmi giù le cose per installarle offline...

Sulla tua risposta c'è tutto! E anche di più... scusa la mia ignoranza ma vengo da RPM vari che ti cerchi + o - da solo...e gentoo sta sul mi portatile da 2 giorni....

Ora vorrei "travasare" tutto quello che stavo facendo dalla fedora alla gentoo...

Grazie

Ivan

----------

## shev

 *codarin wrote:*   

> scusa la mia ignoranza ma vengo da RPM vari che ti cerchi + o - da solo...e gentoo sta sul mi portatile da 2 giorni....

 

Tranquillo, sono dubbi e domande legittime.

Proprio per rispondere a queste ed altre domande ti ricordo inoltre l'ottima sezione docs del sito gentoo.org (e relative sezioni di gentoo.it e gentoo-italia.org), trovi davvero una miniera di consigli, guide e trucchi che migliorano la propria vita con gentoo. Io non finisco mai di leggere e rileggere questa doc  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ora vorrei "travasare" tutto quello che stavo facendo dalla fedora alla gentoo...

 

Quindi deduco che ti stia trovando bene con gentoo, chissà perchè non ne sono meravigliato  :Wink: 

----------

## codarin

A proposito del trovarsi bene:

dico solo che installando la fedora "liscia liscia" senza complicarmi lavita... ed installando la gentoo per pentium3 su un centrino e senza comilare nulla....

un avvio di mozilla (sviluppo su JSP quindi è un'operazione piuttosto frequente) passa da alcuni secondi a forse nemmeno uno....

quindi non c'è storia, l'altra cosa che vorrei provare è come funziona java... ad esempio mi sono accorto che su fedora (uso eclipse con jvm sun normalmente) è molto più lenta di Windows....

ma sviluppando in linux mi devo accontentare... ora vedremo cosa mi dice la gentile gentoo (non appena metto su tomcat + postgresql).

Speriamo faccia lo stesso di mozilla.

Ciao e grazie

ivan

----------

